# Ribeyes and Halibut



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2010)

This was kind of an early Mother's day and birthday celebration dinner.  So it was rib eyes for my wife and guests and halibut for me.    Yep, I'm still on my healthy eating and work out regimen and I'm down 25lbs!  Woot woot!

Started off cooking baked potatoes in foil for everyone, even though I prefer the potatoes unfoiled, which is why my daughters and my sweet potatoes are unfoiled!  Same with the corn on the cob, much better unfoiled in my opinion, but my wife foiled it with butter and s&p.  Ugh.....






Then I added a red onion and red bell pepper marinated in Newmans Caesar Parmesan Dressing , which are pretty much staples for us when we grill.  Redundant, but still very tasty!





While the vegetables finished, I had a couple of Dos Equis with lime and as usual acted goofy.  Nice green teeth huh?





Veggies are done and it's time to get the grill ready for the MEAT!





My wife's steaks is seasoned with salt and pepper and the other two will be seared naked and one will be seasoned at the flip with Wolfe Rub Original for my daughter and the other with Wolfe Rub Bold for Garrett her boyfriend and the contributor of the Dos Equis!  He always brings good beer, so I have to feed him well!  Cool dude!








I seasoned my 1lb piece of halibut with Wolfe Rub Citrus about 30 minutes before it hit the grill.





After the steaks were flipped at the 4 minute mark I seasoned, cooked another four minutes and then moved indirect while I quickly cooked the halibut.  As you can see, there's a good amount of Wolfe Rub on the steaks, but it will melt into the meat and kinda provide a sauce as you begin to eat it.  Look's like overkill, but it works nicely.





Super quick flip on the seasoned side to caramelize and create a nice crust on the steak.  20-30 seconds at the most or the seasoning will burn.





Garret's steak cooked to perfection!





My plate with the halibut, half sweet potato and a salsa I made for the fish.  Well, all I did was mix in some pineapple chunks along with jarred salsa.  Turned out better than I anticipated!


----------



## bbquzz (May 9, 2010)

Surf and Turf "Wolfe Style" all looks great Larry. I thought I was the only one who would do that with the lime slices


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 9, 2010)

Great looking steaks and fish. I've never tried sweet potato on the grill like that before. I think we'll have to do that today.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2010)

Excellent job again Larry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2010)

As JB would say... Mmmm YUM BOY.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 9, 2010)

Everything looks excellent as usual.


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2010)

Dude! OMFG!
Nice!
Do you have a goal as far as the weight loss? Congrats on the 25 man!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> Dude! OMFG!
> Nice!
> Do you have a goal as far as the weight loss? Congrats on the 25 man!



Thanks!  Yes, I'd like to get back down to 175lbs.....so I got my work cut out for me!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 10, 2010)

Man that looks so good..!!


----------



## Christopher1 (May 10, 2010)

Looks awesome Larry!

I just started using your citrus rub on pan seared haddock and it's absolutely amazing. I'm trying it on Tilapia tonight and some Mahi Mahi later in the week. 

I've been on a healthy eating kick as well and fish has fit the protein bill perfectly.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2010)

Christopher said:
			
		

> Looks awesome Larry!
> 
> I just started using your citrus rub on pan seared haddock and it's absolutely amazing. I'm trying it on Tilapia tonight and some Mahi Mahi later in the week.
> 
> I've been on a healthy eating kick as well and fish has fit the protein bill perfectly.



I've eaten more fish and chicken in the past 5 months than I ever thought I could eat.  I eat fish about 2-3 times a week.  Love it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 10, 2010)

But....... BEEF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
You're losing it.... VERY worried about you.


----------



## Tri Tip (May 11, 2010)

I commend you on your self controll. I only have 25 lbs to loose total and I can't loose even one. Great looken grub Larry. I would have picked the rib eye and eaten the whole thing just for the Halibut. (get it? just for the halibut)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> I commend you on your self controll. I only have 25 lbs to loose total and *I can't *loose even one. Great looken grub Larry. I would have picked the rib eye and eaten the whole thing just for the Halibut. (get it? just for the halibut)



My father taught me a long time ago, there's no such thing is "I can't"!  (Thanks Dad!)  You can do anything you *want* to do if you put your mind to it.  Losing weight is probably one of the hardest things for me to do and in the beginning it was very discouraging and HARD.  Commit yourself and make a lifestyle change, don't 'go on a diet'.  

You can do it TT!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2010)

Great looking food, Larry!!  I would have skipped the beer...you don't need those calories!!


----------

